# Soffit - Fascia Detail



## jfnewell1965 (Dec 3, 2015)

All,

Hi, I am trying to understand/figure out the soffit-fascia detail of a roof.

I have attached 4 drawings.

My roof in the house I live in is constructed like drawing 1. Rafters are cut to size, fascia is nailed to rafters, throw on the soffit, and it's done.

I am building a shed (16' X 24'), and in investigating roofing detail I came across the idea of sub-facia (see drawing 2). This is a heavier 2X material that the fascia attaches to and prevents warpage of the facia. If it will make a big difference and/or is considered best practice, I would like to build this way, but I am confused, as it seems as soon as you do this you have issues with the dimension of the lumber used. See detail area in drawing two.

Drawing 3 is one way to deal with this. Cut the top of the sub-fascia to match the roof angle, move the board up a little since the angle allows it, and the area of detail is back.

Drawing 4 shows another alternative which is to just use a 2x4 for the sub-fascia, but this method seems to leave a fair amount of the actual fascia unsupported.

I am thinking that something along the lines of what I show in Drawing 3 is close to the best solution. Maybe I can do without the angle, and just rip the board to a narrower width, but the idea remains the same.

Any ideas, opinions, explanation of something I am missing?

The help is appreciated.

Thanks, 
Jim


----------



## Olcrazy1 (May 28, 2013)

I did mine like your first picture but I had my facia done in aluminum which was tucked under the roofs drip edge and tied into the soffit. Shingles over hand the drip edge about 5/8" and it looks great and is sound to the elements. Even if not doing aluminum facia and soffits I'd go with option 1 and just paint it


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree with Olcrasy1.
What type siding are you going to use?
Are you going to wrap the fashia so there's never any rot or painting?


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

I would go with #1 or #4. I think 1 is fine if rafters are 16 on center. If rafters are 24 go with 4.


----------



## jfnewell1965 (Dec 3, 2015)

All,

I planned to use Hardi-Plank. The Fascia would be "James Hardie 5.5-in x 144-in Primed Woodgrain Fiber Cement Trim" which is: 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_30615-34299-216661_1z13ydp__?productId=3116035&pl=1&Ntt=hardie+board+5.5

My rafters are 16" on center.

I had planned to paint the fascia on all four sides before putting in place.

For these drawings, I ignored the drip-edge, shingles, etc., but they will of course be there when done.

I am not familiar with "wrapping" the fascia in aluminum. How/where do you get this done?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

You can buy prebent fascia wrap in 10 foot lengths at supply stores.


----------

